
Show HN: Notepad Calculator – create and share back of the envelope calculations - steveridout
http://notepadcalculator.com/
======
steveridout
This is a side project of mine inspired by Soulver:
[http://www.acqualia.com/soulver/](http://www.acqualia.com/soulver/)

It's pretty basic at the moment but is useful as an alternative to a
calculator app, and as a way to share calculations online, e.g. here's a
little SaaS monthly revenue calculator:
[http://notepadcalculator.com/s/ba8c945e65a6816f63b253272b7c9...](http://notepadcalculator.com/s/ba8c945e65a6816f63b253272b7c9f5c1cc20e7f)

Interested to see if others find this useful. Criticism welcome!

------
holoiii
Very cool, bookmarked!

